
Show HN: Mongolytics – Native BI for MongoDB - andrewbarba
https://mongolytics.io
======
andrewbarba
Author here: I've been sitting on this for so long and feel like I just have
to post it here so I can stop stressing about posting it here. I use it every
day, and anyone I do contracting for I set them up with a free account so they
have more visibility into their data. It's been live for around 4 months now
and I've just been struggling with SPA prerendering/seo and so just never
started to push it. I put so much time into it kind of a shame that I don't
know how to push / market it but here we are. Any thoughts, questions and
feedback are very much appreciated.

